# All Slavic languages: make a mountain out of a molehill



## Encolpius

Hello, do you know that idiom? What do you say in your language? Thanks. 

*Czech*: *dělat z komára velblouda* [to make a camel out of a mosquito]


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian: *delati iz muhe slona* (to make an elephant out of a fly)


----------



## zgneo

Serbian: *Praviti od komarca/muve slona* (to make an elephant out of a mosquito/a fly)


----------



## swintok

Ukrainian:  З комара вола зробити (To make an ox out of a mosquito).


----------



## vianie

Slovak: *Robiť z komára somára* - To make a donkey out of a mosquito


----------



## BezierCurve

Polish: *Robić z igły widły* = to make a pitchfork out of a needle.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting that the Czech and Slovak idioms rhyme.


----------



## Duya

zgneo said:


> Serbian: *Praviti od komarca/muve slona* (to make an elephant out of a mosquito/a fly)



...or _magarca_ 'donkey',  which shows common origin with Slovak and Polish (but alas doesn't rhyme).


----------



## BezierCurve

> Interesting that the Czech and Slovak idioms rhyme.



It applies also to the Polish version. I guess it reflects the basic notion of creating "something similar (hence the rhyme), but different (bigger)".


----------



## Encolpius

BezierCurve said:


> It applies also to the Polish version. I guess it reflects the basic notion of creating "something similar (hence the rhyme), but different (bigger)".



 Oh sorry, I wanted to write: *Polish and Slovak*.


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish, we also have 'Robić z muchy słonia.', but it's hardly ever used in my experience.


----------



## ignotus88

To ja dodam jeszcze wersję rosyjską: делать из мухи слона (choć nie jest to nic odkrywczego )

A znacie inne podobne wyrażenia, które różnią w każdym z języków detalami?


----------



## FairOaks

*Bulgarian:* _правя от мухата слон_ (elephant/fly).


----------



## iobyo

The first one is probably the most common (because it sort of rhymes), but I also found a few others in dictionaries:*

Macedonian:

*

_болвата бивол ја прави _(flea → buffalo); 
_од игла прави слон _(needle → elephant); 
_од конец ортома прави _(thread → rope); 
_прави од мувата слон _(fly → elephant).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*раздуть из мухи слона */razdut' is mukhi slona/ - to blow a fly into an elephant


----------



## marco_2

ignotus88 said:


> To ja dodam jeszcze wersję rosyjską: делать из мухи слона (choć nie jest to nic odkrywczego )
> 
> A znacie inne podobne wyrażenia, które różnią w każdym z języków detalami?



Other expressions like that which differ in details are, e.g.

Polish: *koń by się uśmiał

*Russian: *курам на смех*


----------

